# المتظاهرون يلقون قسم القصاص.. والمنصة تطالب الإخوان بعدم الاحتفال!!!



## Dona Nabil (24 يناير 2012)

*ردد آلاف المتظاهرين بميدان التحرير، قسم القصاص للشهداء، والذى تضمن "أقسم بالله العظيم أن أقتص لدماء الشهداء والله على ما أقول شهيد"، وذلك وسط سقوط غزير للأمطار، وهو الأمر الذى ألهب حماس المتظاهرين، وبدأوا فى ترديد هتافات "يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر" و"ينجيب حقهم ينموت زيهم".

وفى سياق آخر حولت معظم المسيرات المتجهة إلى منطقة وسط البلد طريقها إلى الشوارع الفرعية المحيطة بالميدان لتجنب الزحام الشديد، بعد توافد آلاف المتظاهرين للمشاركة فى إحياء الذكرى الأولى للثورة.

يأتى هذا فيما طالبت المنصة الرئيسية وإذاعة المركز الإعلامى لميدان التحرير، شباب الإخوان، بعدم إقامة أى احتفالات والالتزام بالمشاركة فى إحياء ذكرى الثورة فى استكمال أهدافها تقديراً لدماء الشهداء الذين لم يتم القصاص لهم حتى الآن.*
اليوم السابع


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يناير 2012)

*الثوار يطالبون بمقاطعة شركات المحمول فى ذكرى الثورة*
*طالب أحد المتظاهرين بميدان التحرير من أعلى المنصة الرئيسية جموع المتظاهرين بمقاطعة شركات المحمول الثلاثة ابتداءً من اليوم الأربعاء الموافق 25 يناير، تضامناً مع الذكرى الأولى للثورة ولمدة ثلاث أيام، وذلك كنوع من الرد من قبل المتظاهرين على شركات المحمول التى قطعت الاتصال فى أنحاء البلاد أثناء أحداث الثورة فى جمعة الغضب من العام الماضى.

وفى سياق متصل، تحدث أحد القائمين على المنصة الرئيسية، قائلاً: "يا جزيرة مش احتفالية لينا مطالب ثورية هى العيش والحرية والعدالة الاجتماعية وإسقاط العسكرية".

وجاء ذلك رداً على ما أذاعته قناة الجزيرة على شريط الأخبار منذ قليل لاستعداد القوى الثورية بالتحرير للاحتفال بالذكرى الأولى للثورة، حيث وضح المتحدث بأنهم متواجدين فى التحرير رغم برودة الطقس والسقوط الغزير للأمطار لاستكمال أهداف الثورة والقصاص من الشهداء وليس للاحتفال.

هذا وقد أعلنت المنصة عن خروج مسيرة سلمية ظهر اليوم الأربعاء من ميدان التحرير باتجاه وزارة الدفاع للمطالبة بالتسليم الفورى للسلطة إلى رئيس مجلس الشعب.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يناير 2012)

*اشتباكات بالتحرير بسبب اعتراض المتظاهرين على منصة الإخوان*
*نشبت اشتباكات طفيفة بالأيدى اليوم الأربعاء مع بداية الدقائق الأولى لـ25 يناير، بين عدد من الشباب المستقلين وعدد من شباب الإخوان دون أن تسفر الاشتباكات عن أى إصابات بين الطرفين.

هذا وقد استخدم بعض الشباب المستقلين خلال الاشتباكات العصي والحجارة، اعتراضاً منهم على وجود منصة الإخوان المسلمين أو أى منصة حزبية داخل الميدان أثناء إحياء الذكرى الأولى للثورة.

وفى سياق متصل، تدخل بعض العقلاء من الطرفين لوقف الاشتباكات والحفاظ على المظهر الحضارى لذكرى الثورة، مرددين هتافات لتهدئة الطرفين منها سلمية سلمية، إيد واحدة، ثوار أحرار هنكمل المشوار.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يناير 2012)

*"ماسبيرو" و"الطيبية" يضعان أطول مسلة بالتحرير تحمل أسماء الشهداء*
*يشارك اتحاد شباب ماسبيرو والكتيبة الطيبية فى دعوة استكمال ثورة 25 يناير، حيث قامت الكتيبة الطيبية وشباب ماسبيرو بإعداد أطول مسلة على شكل هرمى، تحمل أسماء شهداء مصر فى أحداث الثورة وماسبيرو ومحمد محمود ومجلس الوزراء، وسوف يتم وضعها داخل جزيرة ميدان التحرير لتذكار شهداء مصر.

صرح رامى كامل، عضو المكتب السياسى لاتحاد شباب ماسبيرو والكتيبة، أن المسلة التى تم صنعها خصيصا لذكرى الثورة مقامة على شكل هرمى بطول "10 أمتار"، ومصنوعة من مادة "الألوميتال"، وتحمل جميع أسماء شهداء مصر بدءاً من أحداث الثورة وحتى أحداث مجلس الوزراء، وسوف يتم وضعها داخل ميدان التحرير اليوم الأربعاء، تذكارا لشهداء مصر، وأضاف أن كورال الكتيبة سوف يقدم بعض التراتيل والأغانى لشهداء مصر داخل الميدان.

من جانبه قال الدكتور أمير عياد عضو المكتب التنفيذى بالاتحاد إن شباب ماسبيرو سوف يشارك غدا فى عملية تأمين المنشآت العامة مع ائتلاف شباب الثورة والقوى الوطنية والحركات السياسية، حيث سيتم وضع أفراد من لجنة النظام أمام المتحف المصرى لتأمينه طوال اليوم، وأضاف أن الاتحاد سوف يخرج بمسيرة مع القوى الوطنية من دوران شبرا فى شكل علم مصر، يتقدمهم بعض الفتيات بالملابس الفرعونية، وأمامهن علم مصر بطول 120 مترا.

من جانب آخر أكد الدكتور شريف دوس تأييده لدعوة استكمال الثورة، مشيراً إلى أن مصر لم ترَ أى تغيير ملموس حتى الآن، فمازال الأمر كما هو يسير مثل النظام القديم، فذهب مبارك وجاء المشير، ومازال الوضع مترديا فى جميع المجالات، وأكد أن أوضاع الأقباط فى تهميش مستمر لم يستطع قبطى واحد الفوز فى انتخابات النظام الفردى، وقام المجلس بتعيين 5 أعضاء من الأقباط ليس لهم أى تاريخ سياسى يذكر، وليس إلا مجرد ديكورى يخضعان للمجلس، رغم وجود العشرات من الأقباط النشطاء الذين شاركوا لم يختارهم المجلس العسكرى لأنهم ذو فعلية فى عملهم.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يناير 2012)

*مسيرات بالتحرير احتفالاً باطلاق مايكل نبيل والمطالبة بإخلاء سبيل"دومة"*
*نظم مئات المتظاهرين بميدان التحرير، مساء اليوم، الثلاثاء، مسيرة طافت أرجاء ميدان التحرير وشوارع منطقة وسط البلد، للتعبير عن فرحتهم بقرار الإفراج عن الناشط السياسى "مايكل نبيل"، كما طالبوا بالإفراج عن أحمد دومة، والذى ألقى القبض عليه بتهمة التحريض بأحداث مجلس الوزراء الأخيرة.

وردد المتظاهرون هتافات" لا للمحاكمات العسكرية للمدنيين"،"يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر"، وفى سياق متصل شهد ميدان التحرير شللا مروريا بعد توافد أعداد ضخمة من المتظاهرين قبل الساعات الأولى من ذكرى الاحتفال بالثورة وتزامنا مع طواف عدد كبير من المسيرات لأرجاء المكان.

كما طالب القائمون على المنصة الرئيسية المجاورة للجامعة الأمريكية المتظاهرين بالتطوع باللجان الشعبية لتأمين الميدان تمهيدا لإغلاق مداخله، فيما أشعل عدد من المتظاهرين النيران لتدفئتهم نظرا لبرودة الجو وسط سقوط خفيف للأمطار.*


----------



## BITAR (24 يناير 2012)

*بارك يا رب مصر*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يناير 2012)

*أبو الفتوح: دعوت للحشد لاستكمال باقى مطالب الثورة*
*أكد الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح، المرشح المحتمل للرئاسة، أنه دعا للحشد ليوم 25، ليس من أجل الاحتفال أو من أجل الدعوة إلى ثورة جديدة، وإنما من أجل استكمال باقى مطالب ثورة 25 يناير.

وأضاف أبو الفتوح خلال ندوة بمقر الحزب المصرى الديمقراطى، أن مصر ستستعيد مكانتها كرائده للعالم العربى خلال الفترة المقبلة وأن علاقة مصر بالدول الأخرى ستحكمها المصلحة العامة للوطن، ولا يجوز أن تكون الدولة المصرية وكيلا للدولة الصهيونية وإنما ستكون وكيلة لهويتها العربية.

وأشار أبو الفتوح إلى أنه لايوجد صراع بينه وبين الإخوان، وإن الاختلاف معهم يكمن فى رؤيته بأن تظل الجماعة منبرا للدعوة ولا تنخرط فى العمل السياسى، كما يرى أهمية تقنين الجماعة بمعنى أن ينص الدستور المصرى على قانون ينظم وجود جماعات أو تنظيمات داخل الدولة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يناير 2012)

BITAR قال:


> *بارك يا رب مصر*​



*+++ اميييييييين +++​*


----------



## النهيسى (24 يناير 2012)

شكرا لمجهود حضرتك
ربنا يسترها يااااارب


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يناير 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا لمجهود حضرتك
> ربنا يسترها يااااارب



*العفووو يا استاذى
اميييين يا رب*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يناير 2012)

*اليوم.. اتحاد شباب الثورة ينظم وقفة أمام دار القضاء العالى ثم يتجه للتحرير*
*يشارك اتحاد شباب الثورة مع الحركات الثورية والشبابية فى خطة التحرك والمسيرات التى ستجوب شوارع مصر المختلفة اعتباراً من صباح الأربعاء على أن تصل جميع المسيرات إلى ميدان التحرير فى موعد أقصاه الرابعة عصراً.

وذكر اتحاد شباب الثورة فى بيان تلقت وكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط نسخة منه، أن غرفة العمليات التى شكلتها الحركات الثورية سترصد أى انتهاكات أو اعتداءات تتعرض لها المسيرات السلمية التى تطوف شوارع مصر أو تتواجد داخل ميدان التحرير. 

وأوضح البيان، أن اتحاد شباب الثورة سيقوم بتنظيم وقفة أمام دار القضاء العالى فى الساعة العاشرة من صباح الأربعاء للمطالبة بالقصاص وتطهير القضاء، ثم يتوجه المشاركون فى الوقفة بعد ذلك إلى ميدان التحرير بعد صلاة الظهر لملاقاة المسيرات القادمة من مختلف المناطق صوب الميدان. 

وأكد اتحاد شباب الثورة، أنه لا يوجد داخل الاتحاد ما يسمى بالجبهة الشيوعية، ولا يوجد جبهات داخل الاتحاد الذى يتكون من قاعدة عريضة من المستقلين ومن شباب الأحزاب السياسية المختلفة تتميز بالتنوع السياسى والفكرى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2012)

*الإخوان يشكلون دروعاً بشرية لحماية منصتهم فى الميدان*
*شكل أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين فى ميدان التحرير دروعاً بشرية منهم، لحماية منصتهم من محاولات إزالتها.

وكان عدد من المتظاهرين، حاولوا إزالة منصة جماعة الإخوان، اعتقاداً منهم أنها ستقام للاحتفال بيوم الثورة، إلا أن عدداً من أعضاء الجماعة أكدوا لهم أن المنصة ليست معدة للاحتفال.

وفى نفس السياق، أغلقت اللجان الشعبية لتأمين ميدان التحرير بالتعاون مع شباب الإخوان والسلفيين معظم المداخل المؤدية إلى الميدان أمام السيارات، فيما بدأت اللجان عملها فى الاطلاع على هويات الوافدين للميدان.

وقام شباب الإخوان بتأمين مدخلى عبد المنعم وكوبرى قصر النيل، فيما قام شباب السلفيين بتأمين مدخل شارع مسجد عمر مكرم، وتركوا مدخل شارع طلعت حرب إلى الشباب المستقلين.

وعلق المتظاهرون بنارات حملت عدداً من الشعارات منها "ها قد عاد زمن الأمجاد يا مصر" و"الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام"، بالإضافة إلى بانر كبير يحمل صور شهداء الثورة، فيما رفع عدد من المتظاهرين علم مصر القديم الذى يعود إلى الملكية بجوار علم مصر الحالى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2012)

*ست منصات بالميدان.. والائتلافات والأحزاب تحدد مواقعها فى التحرير*
*ملحمة شعبية أعاد بها أبناء الشعب المصرى روح ثورة 25 يناير المجيدة إلى ميدان التحرير، حيث توافد آلاف المتظاهرين منذ أمس الثلاثاء وحتى الساعات الأولى من اليوم الأربعاء، من مختلف فئات المجتمع بجميع انتماءاهم الفكرية والسياسية، "إخوانى وسلفى واشتراكى وليبرالى جنبا إلى جنب".

وجاء شكل الميدان خلال الساعات الأولى لليوم الأربعاء بتواجد شباب الحركات والائتلافات الشبابية والمتظاهرين المستقلين بالساحة وسط الميدان، فيما تمركز الإخوان المسلمون بجوار تمثال عمر مكرم، وفى محيط المنصة الخاصة بهم المتواجدة بنفس المكان، حيث انتشرت خيامهم بجوار مجمع التحرير.

وتواجد السلفيون فى شارع مسجد عمر مكرم، بالإضافة إلى خيمة صغيرة بإحدى الحدائق فى اتجاه شارع عبد المنعم رياض، بينما تمركز شباب الاشتراكيين المشتركين فى إحياء ذكرى الثورة على أحد الأرصفة بجوار منصتهم فى شارع المتحف المصرى.

يأتى هذا فيما تتمركز حوالى ثلاثين سيارة إسعاف وعيادات متنقلة بجوار مسجد عمر مكرم، وذلك ضمن الاستعدادات الطبية لوزارة الصحة لاحتواء أى إصابات أو حالات إغماء قد تحدث للمتظاهرين.

وعلى الرغم من دعوات المتظاهرين المتكررة منذ صباح أمس، بأن الميدان ستقام به منصة واحدة تعبر عن كل من فيه دون وجود أى منصات حزبية، إلا أنه قد أقيمت ست منصات داخل الميدان، وهى المنصة الرئيسية على الرصيف المواجه للجامعة الأمريكية، ومنصة للشباب المستقلين ومصابى الثورة أعلى المثلث وسط الميدان، وجوارها منصة أخرى خاصة بالحركات والائتلافات الثورية، وأخرى لحزب الوفد بجوار مدخل شارع طلعت حرب، وبجانبها منصة الاشتراكيين من اتجاه عبد المنعم رياض، وأخيراً منصة للإخوان المسلمين أمام تمثال عمر مكرم، والتى تعد أكبر المنصات فى الميدان من حيث المساحة.

فيما انتشر الباعة الجائلون بشكل مكثف فى جميع أرجاء الميدان، حيث لجأ إليهم المتظاهرون لتناول المأكولات والمشروبات الساخنة لمقاومة البرد الشديد، فيما لجأ البعض الآخر إلى الخيام للاحتماء من برودة الطقس، ويأتى هذا فيما تواصل اللجان الشعبية تأمين الميدان، وانتشار مكثف فى جميع المداخل والمخارج المؤدية للميدان.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2012)

*"الداخلية" ترصد محاولة مجهولين إحراق سيارة إطفاء وتفحم سيارة "أمن مركزى"*
*رصدت الأجهزة الأمنية بمديرية أمن القاهرة، العديد من المعومات التى توضح سعى البعض لمحاولة إحداث الشغب والفوضى بهدف زعزعة الأمن والاستقرار فى البلاد خلال الاحتفالات بثورة 25 يناير، حيث شهدت العاصمة فجر الأربعاء عددا من الوقائع التى تثير بعض الهواجس بعد أن ألقى مجهولان زجاجات المولوتوف على سيارة إطفاء بمصر الجديدة، فيما اشتعلت النيران فى سيارة أمن مركزى واحترقت بأكملها.

وكانت الواقعة الأولى التى رصدتها الأجهزة الأمنية، حيث تبلغ من أمين الشرطة صالح إسماعيل عبد الخالق، المعين خدمة بنقطة إطفاء مصر الجديدة، والذى أفاد بأنه أثناء تواجده بمكان خدمته فوجئ فجر اليوم بقيام شخصين مجهولين يستقلان دراجة بخارية "بدون لوحات"، وألقوا زجاجة مولوتوف تجاه السيارة رقم "أ.ى.د.782" والتابعة لإدارة الحماية المدنية، أثناء توقفها أمام النقطة، موضحا أن الملوتوف ارتطم بالسيارة وسقطت الزجاجة على الأرض، وتم على الفور السيطرة عليها قبل أن تشتعل النيران فى السيارة، وفر المجهولان هاربين، فتم تحرير المحضر رقم 1552 لسنة 2012 جنح النزهة، وتم إحالته للنيابة لمباشرة التحقيق.

فيما كانت الواقعة الثانية، بأن تبلغ لشرطة النجدة، بنشوب حريق فى سيارة ترحيلات تابعة لقوات الأمن المركزى، أثناء تواجدها أمام أحد العقارات بشارع أبو سريع الغباشى بمنطقة عين شمس، فانتقل رجال المباحث وبصحبتهم قوات الإطفاء، وأمكن التوصل أن الحريق نشب بالسيارة رقم 14/1529 شرطة والتابعة لقطاع المطار للأمن المركزى، وكان يقودها المجند "حمدان حامد عبد الغنى" (20 سنة)، من قوة ذات الجهة، ولم يستطع السائق تحديد مصدر إشعال النيران فى السيارة، حيث أوضح أنه فوجئ بالنيران تشتعل من السيارة أثناء قيادته لها فأسرع بالقفز منها، وتبين أن النيران أتت على جميع السيارة وتفحمت نهائيا، فتم تحرير المحضر رقم 875 لسنة 2012 إدارى القسم، وتم إخطار النيابة لتولى التحقيق.

ومن جانبها فقد أوضحت مديرية أمن القاهرة أن تلك الواقعتان يؤكدان بما لا يدع مجالا للشك أن هناك من يسعى إلى إحداث حالة من الفوضى وإحداث الشغب والتربص بأجهزة الشرطة بقصد الوقيعة بين الشرطة والشعب، وأكدت مديرية أمن القاهرة أنها ستتصدى لأى محاولات لإثارة الشغب بكل قوة ووفقا للقانون لحماية أمن الوطن، وأهابت بالمواطنين التحلى بأعلى درجات اليقظة والحذر والتكاتف مع أجهزة الأمن لعبور هذه المرحلة الدقيقة والوصول بالثورة إلى ما تبغيه من أهداف سامية تهدف إلى إعلاء شأن الوطن والمواطنين.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2012)

*8 منصات بالتحرير والتيار الإسلامى يؤمن مداخل الميدان *
*احتشد الآلاف فى ميدان التحرير، ما بين مؤيد لاحتفالية 25 يناير وآخرين يدعون لاستكمال الثورة، حيث تواجد آلاف المتظاهرين منذ الساعات الأولى لصباح اليوم الأربعاء، 25 يناير، وأقامت العديد من القوى السياسية منصات خاصة بها وصل عددها حتى الآن إلى 8 منصات وجار نصب العديد من المنصات الأخرى.

وبدا واضحا سيطرة التيارات الإسلامية على كافة أرجاء الميدان باحتشاد آلاف من الإخوان والسلفيين أمام المنصة الخاصة بالإخوان والقريبة من مسجد عمر مكرم، والتى بدأت فى بث آيات القرآن الكريم والأناشيد الدينية.

وفى الجهة المقابلة بدأت المنصات الخاصة بالمستقلين أمام مجمع التحرير الدعوة إلى ضرورة استكمال الثورة، ودعت أهالى الشهداء للتحدث من أعلى المنصة عن شهداء الثورة.

وشكلت القوى الثورية المتواجدة بالميدان لجانا شعبية على كافة مداخل ومخارج الميدان الذى تم إغلاقه منذ الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم، حيث يقومون بالاطلاع على هوية المتوافدين على الميدان وتفتيشهم ذاتيا.

فى حين بدأت التيارات الإسلامية فى مراسم الاحتفال، حيث توافد الآلاف منهم بصحبة أسرهم، رافعين الأعلام المصرية، فى حين رفعت القوى الداعية لاستكمال الثورة لافتات تدعو لإسقاط المجلس العسكرى وضرورة تسليم السلطة للمدنيين وتشكيل محاكمة ثورية لمحاكمة مبارك وأعوانه.

وتواجد ما يقرب من 30 سيارة إسعاف بجوار مسجد عمر مكرم تحسبا لوقوع أى إصابات نتيجة الزحام الشديد بالميدان، فيما انتشر الباعة الجائلون بأنحاء الميدان، وتم نصب العشرات من الخيام من قبل القوى الثورية الداعية لاستكمال الثورة أمام مجمع التحرير وبصينية الميدان، كما تم نصب المستشفيات الميدانية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2012)

*بالصور.. مسيرة بعد الفجر من الأزهر إلى التحرير ضد "العسكرى" *
*نظم العشرات من النشطاء مسيرة من أمام مسجد الأزهر إلى ميدان التحرير عقب صلاة الفجر للمشاركة فى الفعاليات التى دعت إليها القوى السياسية بالتزامن مع الذكرى الأولى لثورة 25 يناير.



ورفع المتظاهرون أعلام مصر وطالبوا بسرعة تسليم السلطة للمدنيين، مرددين هتافات هاجموا فيها المجلس العسكرى وحملوه مسئولية سوء إدارة المرحلة الانتقالية، منها "عسكر يحكم مدنى صعب إحنا السلطة وإحنا الشعب، عسكر يحكم مدنى ليه هى وراثة ولا إيه، ولا بنخرب ولا بنكسر إحنا بنهتف ضد العسكر".





وتجولت المسيرة فى منطقة العتبة وعدد من شوارع وسط البلد حتى وصلت إلى ميدان التحرير فى حين انضم إليها عدد كبير من المواطنين.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2012)

*القبض على بلطجى معه أسلحة بيضاء وحبسه داخل سجن بالميدان *
*ألقت اللجان القائمة على تأمين مداخل ميدان التحرير من جهة عبد المنعم رياض القبض على أحد البلطجية يحمل أسلحة بيضاء، محاولا الدخول إلى الميدان. 

وحاول الشاب المرور عبر اللجان الشعبية المسئولة عن تأمين الميدان وهو يحمل عددا من الأسلحة البيضاء ، لكن تمكنت أفراد اللجان من اكتشاف أمره وحاول بعضهم الاعتداء عليه، ولكن رفض أعضاء اللجان من الإخوان المسلمين والسلفيين الاعتداء عليه، وقاموا بتسليمه إلى إدارة السجن الذى تم إنشاؤه بالميدان والذى أحيط بالأسلاك الشائكة ووضعت عليه لافتة كبيرة مكتوب عليها "سجن الفلول أعداء الثورة هل من مزيد" ووضعت عليه صور لرموز النظام السابق، وبعد أن أُلقى القبض على ثلاثة بلطجية أصبح مزارا داخل الميدان. 

أكد عزيز أبو شادى أحد المسئولين عن تأمين سجن الفلول بالتحرير أنه سيتم احتجاز من يتم القبض عليه داخل السجن حتى يتم تسليمهم بنهاية اليوم إلى أحد أقسام الشرطة. *


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2012)

*هدوء تام بشارع مجلس الشعب فى ذكرى 25 يناير *
*شهد شارع مجلس الشعب والشوارع المحيطة به اليوم الأربعاء، فى ذكرى الاحتفال بثورة 25 يناير، هدوء تام.

وتواجدت أعداد قليلة من قوات الأمن المركزى خلف الحواجز بمجلس الشعب، وقامت قوات الجيش بإغلاق جميع الطرق المؤدية لمقرات مجلس الوزراء ومجلسى الشعب والشورى، حيث أغلقت شارع عبد القادر حمزة بالأسلاك الشائكة لمنع وصول لمتظاهرين لمجلسى الشعب والشورى، كما أغلقت قوات الأمن جميع المداخل والمخارج المؤدية لوزارة الداخلية تحسبا لعدم وصول المتظاهرين إليها.

وعلى الجانب الآخر، أغلقت قوات الشرطة فتحات الجدار الخراسانى بشارع يسرى الجندى، وذلك لمنع وصول أى متظاهرين لمقر مجلس الوزراء فيما تواجدت 5 سيارات إسعاف بشارع حسين حجازى المجاور لمجلس الوزراء، كما وضعت قوات الجيش الأسلاك الشائكة بشارع القصر العينى، وكثفت تواجدها خلف أسوار مجلس الشعب .*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (25 يناير 2012)

*القبض على اربعة يرتدون الزى العسكرى بالاسكندرية !!!*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2012)

*آلاف المتظاهرين يحتشدون بـ"التحرير".. و"الأطباء" تشكل مستشفى ميدانى فى الميدان*
*احتشد آلاف المتظاهرين بميدان التحرير، قبل انطلاق المسيرات المقرر خروجها من مختلف الميادين إلى التحرير، بعد ظهر اليوم، فى الذكرى الأولى لثورة 25 يناير، فيما دفعت نقابة الأطباء بمستشفى ميدانى إلى الميدان، تحسباً لوقوع أى إصابات. 

وناشدت نقابة الأطباء، جموع أطباء مصر، والصيادلة وأعضاء هيئة التمريض الراغبين فى العمل التطوعى بالمشاركة فى المستشفى الميدانى التى أعدتها لجنة الإغاثة الإنسانية بالنقابة لإسعاف الثوار.

وقال الدكتور أحمد لطفى عضو مجلس النقابة العامة بأن المستشفى الميدانى مجهز بالأدوية والمستلزمات الطبية من التبرعات التى استقبلتها النقابة فى أحداث محمد محمود.

من جهة أخرى، أكد المئات من المتظاهرين تمسكهم بمطالب ثورة 25 يناير، موضحين أن كثيراً من مطالبها وأهدافها لم تتحقق حتى الأن، فيما ردد العشرات من المتواجدين بالميدان، هتافات تطالب برحيل المجلس العسكرى وتسليم السلطة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2012)

*مشادات كلامية بين أنصار الإخوان ومتظاهرين بالتحرير*
*شهد ميدان التحرير، منذ قليل، مشادات كلامية حادة، كادت أن تتطور إلى اشتباكات بالأيدى، بين عدد من المتظاهرين ومجموعة من أنصار جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بعد أن قام بعض المتواجدين بالميدان باتهام الإسلاميين بالتخلى عن الثورة.

وتدخل عدد من أنصار الإخوان، مطالبين بالالتزام بآداب الحوار، وهو ما رفضه المتظاهرون، وتدخلت بعد هذا مجموعة من قيادات الإخوان لتهدئة الطرفين، مرددين هتافات "عاوزين نرجع زى زمان إيد واحدة فى الميدان".

ومن ناحية أخرى نصب عدد من أنصار التيار الإسلامى عدداً من الخيام بجوار المتحف المصرى ليكون استراحة لذويهم من نساء وأطفال. *


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2012)

*لجان شعبية لتأمين "الداخلية".. وعشرات الآلاف يحتشدون بـ"التحرير"*
*احتشد عشرات الآلاف من المتظاهرين بميدان التحرير، فى الذكرى الأولى لثورة 25 يناير، قبل ظهر اليوم، فيما سادت حالة من الهدوء جميع الشوارع المؤدية لوزارة الداخلية، بما فيها شارع محمد محمود، والشيخ ريحان وغيرها.

وانتشرت أمام الشوارع المؤدية للوزارة، لجان شعبية، وأغلقت كافة تلك الشوارع تحسباً لوقوع أى اشتباكات.

من جهة أخرى، واصل المتظاهرون بميدان التحرير احتشادهم للتأكيد على مطالب الثورة، مطالبين برحيل المجلس العسكرى وتسليم السلطة لرئيس مجلس الشعب لحين إجراء انتخاب الرئاسة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2012)

*مسيرة لأئمة الأزهر بالتحرير تطالب باستكمال الثورة *
*اعتلى عدد من شيوخ وأئمة الأزهر منصة ائتلاف شباب الثورة بالتحرير موجهين حديثهم إلى الشباب الموجود بالميدان قائلين "نبشركم بنصر الله الذى مكن لكم على رقاب الظالمين فقد تم تمكين من اعتقلوا وعذبوا بالمعتقلات والسجون بعدما سقط النظام البائد".



وطالب شيوخ الأزهر بعدم العفو عن قتلة الشهداء قائلين إن حكم الله فيهم هو الإعدام، وأن يقتلوا أو يذبحوا وضرورة إعدام مبارك والعادلى،كما شددوا على ضرورة استقلال الأزهر الشريف. 

كما نظم المئات من شيوخ الأزهر والدعاة مسيرة حاشدة طافت ميدان التحرير رافعين لافتات تدعوا إلى محاربة الفساد فى كافة مؤسسات الدولة مرددين هتافات "الله أكبر الله أكبر فليرتفع شأن الأزهر".

وأكد محمد عوف وكيل مؤسسى نقابة الدعاة وأحد المشاركين فى المسيرة فى حديثه لليوم السابع أنهم جاءوا اليوم لتوجيه رسالة للشعب المصرى لمحاربة الفساد رافضين الاعتصام أو الاحتفال، مطالبين باستكمال الثورة المصرية، لافتا إلى أن الشعب المصرى كان يعانى من أمرين هما الاستبداد والفساد، وتم القضاء على الاستبداد بسقوط رأس النظام ولكن الفساد مازال متفشيا، مشيرا إلى أن الفساد كالمرض ويحتاج للعلاج حتى يتم القضاء عليه.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2012)

*منصة الإخوان تطالب "البرلمان" بتحقيق العدالة والحرية *
*وجهت المنصة التابعة لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين والكائنة أمام تمثال عمر مكرم رسالة إلى أعضاء مجلس الشعب المنتخبين تطالبهم بتحقيق العدالة والتغيير الحقيقيين، مؤكدين أن مفهوم الحرية كان بمثابة حبر على ورق خلال حكم المخلوع الذى استمر 30 عاما وكذلك الحرية. 

وطالبت المنصة مجلس الشعب بالوقوف مع التحرير بعد انتفاضة الشعب المصرى ضد الظلم وأمن الدولة رافضين الهيمنة الأمريكية، مطالبين المشير بتسليم السلطة للمدنين . *


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2012)

* مسيرة لطلاب فنون جميلة وشباب الثورة من الزمالك إلى ميدان التحرير*
*تحركت منذ قليل مسيرة ضخمة لطلاب كلية الفنون الجميلة بالزمالك متجهة إلى الجزيرة ثم إلى ميدان التحرير، للمطالبة باستكمال أهداف الثورة، وتحقيق مطالب أهالى الشهداء والمصابين، والمطالبة بتسليم السلطة من المجلس العسكرى إلى رئيس مدنى أو إلى رئيس مجلس الشعب الحالى بصفته منتخبا من الشعب.

شارك فى المسيرة مالا يقل من 3 آلاف طالب، وعدد كبير من المواطنين العاديين بالإضافة إلى عدد آخر من شباب الحركات والائتلافات السياسية، رافعين لافتات تندد بأحداث مجلس الوزراء، وعدد من الشهداء الذين لقوا مصرعهم فى الأحداث الأخيرة ومنهم الشيخ عماد عفت.

وردد المشاركون فى المسيرة عددا من الشعارات للمطالبة بضرورة استكمال الثورة وتحقيق أهدافها، ومنها: "عسكر يحكم تانى ليه .. ويسقط يسقط حكم العسكر.. يا أهلينا انضموا لينا الثورة ليكم ولينا.. سلمية"، وعدد من الشعارات التى نادت باستكمال الثورة بتسليم البلد، لرئيس منتخب يتفق عليه الشعب المصرى.

ومن جانبهم قال عدد من الطلاب المشاركين فى المسيرة إنهم سيقومون بالاعتصام فى ميدان التحرير لحين تحقيق مطالبهم كاملة بمحاكمة المتورطين من المجلس العسكرى فى قتل الشهداء وإصابة عدد كبير من المواطنين والشباب فى أحداث مجلس الوزراء وقبلها ماسبيرو، وشارع محمد محمود، بالإضافة إلى المطالبة بسرعة محاكمة رموز النظام السابق، ومنهم الرئيس المخلوع حسنى مبارك ومعاونيه محاكمة عادلة بالإضافة إلى ضرورة إيداعه السجن ليعامل كباقى المساجين.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2012)

*تواجد أمنى مكثف أمام قسم شرطة الطالبية بالهرم*
*قامت مديرية الجيزة بتعزيز قواتها أمام قسم شرطة الطالبية بشارع الهرم لتأمينه بشكل جيد، ولعدم اقتحامه فى ظل انطلاق مسيرة من أمام مسجد السلام ضمت المئات من الشباب للتوجه إلى ميدان التحرير، للمطالبة برحيل المجلس العسكرى.

فيما قام جميع ضباط قسم شرطة الطالبية بالتواجد أمام القسم لمنع أى محاولة لاقتحامه من جانب الشباب المشاركين بالمسيرة، والذين أكدوا أن مسيرتهم سلمية وبعيدة عن أى خراب أو دمار، وإنما خرجوا اليوم لتحقيق مطالب الثورة، والمتمثلة فى رحيل المجلس العسكرى، وتسليم السلطة لرئيس مجلس الشعب لحين انتخاب رئيس جمهورية جديد.

يأتى ذلك فى الوقت الذى تحركت فيه مسيرة أخرى من شارع نصر الدين ضمت مئات الشباب تمهيداً للتوجه إلى ميدان الجيزة ثم إلى ميدان التحرير، مرددين "يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر.. الشعب المصرى خط أحمر".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2012)

*"طنطاوى" يتابع احتفالات ذكرى ثورة 25 يناير من غرفة عمليات وزارة الدفاع*
*شكل المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة، غرفة عمليات لمتابعة الاحتفال بذكرى ثورة 25 يناير، ويتابع المشير حسين طنطاوى القائد العام، رئيس المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة سير الاحتفالات من غرفة العمليات بمقر وزارة الدفاع.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2012)

*"صباحى" و"أمين إسكندر" يقودان مسيرة احتجاجية بشبرا*
*احتشد المئات من المتظاهرين بدوران شبرا فى وقفة احتجاجية فى ذكرى ثورة 25 يناير واستعدادا للخروج بمسيرة كبيرة متجهة إلى ميدان التحرير لاستكمال أهداف الثورة، على رأسها تسليم السلطة لرئيس مدنى والإفراج عن جميع المعتقلين السياسيين وتحقيق العدالة الاجتماعية.

ويشارك فى الوقفة حمدين صباحى المرشح المحتمل للرئاسة، وأمين إسكندر النائب البرلمانى، والناشط مايكل منير وبعض رجال الدين الإسلامى والمسيحى.

ورفع المتظاهرون خلال الوقفة صور شهداء 25 يناير وأحداث ماسبيرو، من بينهم علاء عبد الهادى وسالى زهران والشيخ عماد عفت ومينا دانيال، كما رفعوا لافتات منها "يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر إحنا الشعب الخط الأحمر، كفاية غلاء كفاية فساد"، مرددين "يا شهيد نام وارتاح احنا نكمل الكفاح، اللى يحمى حسنى مبارك عمره ما يحمى دارى ودارك، مسلم ومسيحى ايد واحدة". *


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2012)

*مسيرة من جامعة "عين شمس" للميدان تطالب بالقصاص لدم الشهيد*
*"وحياة دمك يا شهيد..ثورة تانى من جديد"، بهذه الكلمات انطلقت مسيرة لمئات الطلاب وأعضاء هيئة التدريس بجامعة عين شمس فى اتجاهها إلى ميدان التحرير للمشاركة فى الذكرى الأولى من ثورة 25 يناير، وردد المتظاهرون هتافات "كنت بقول ارحل يا مبارك..دلوقتى بقول ارحل يا مشير"، "جامعة يعنى إيه يا حكومة..يعنى طلاب أحرار"، "كان يا مكان قامت ثورة هدفها عيش حرية عدالة اجتماعية"، "هم بيلبسوا آخر موضة..واحنا بنسكن 10 فى أوضه"، "هم ياكلوا الكافيار..وإحنا الفول بيننا احتار"، "اضرب اضرب بالمولوتوف.. مش هتشوف فى عيوننا الخوف".

ومن جانبه اكتفى الدكتور علاء فايز رئيس جامعة عين شمس بالوقوف أمام بوابة الجامعة لمدة 5 دقائق ولم يشارك فى مسيرة الثوار وهو ما انتقده منسق حركة سقراط للحريات وعدد من الطلاب المنظمين للمسيرة.

وفى سياق متصل أدى طلاب جامعة عين شمس صلاة الغائب على شهداء الثورة أمام مسجد النور وسط انتشار صور الشهيد علاء عبد الهادى شهيد كلية الطب والذى حرص الطلاب على ارتداء أقنعة تحمل صوره خلال مسيرتهم . *


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2012)

*مسيرة تنطلق من الهرم للتحرير للمطالبة بنقل السلطة*
*انضم آلاف من المواطنين إلى المسيرة التى انطلقت من أمام مسجد السلام بشارع الهرم والتى تتوجه الآن إلى ميدان التحرير، للمطالبة برحيل المجلس العسكرى، يأتى ذلك فى الوقت الذى لم تتواجد فيه قوات الشرطة بشارع الهرم سوى أمام مركز شرطة الطالبية لمنع أى محاولة لاقتحامه من جانب البعض.

وكان العشرات من الشباب المشاركين بالمسيرة قد طالبوا المواطنين بالهبوط من منازلهم للمشاركة فى المسيرة وهو ما استجاب له العشرات.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2012)

*ثوار الإسماعيلية يجوبون الشوارع مطالبين بحق الشهداء *
*بدأ عدد من شباب الثوار التجول فى شوارع محافظة الإسماعيلية، حاملين لافتات تطالب بحق الشهداء وتسليم الحكم للبرلمان، والتأكيد على حماية الوطن وحماية المنشآت وعدم التخريب، والوقوف ضد البلطجة والفلول، وتحقيق أهداف الثورة.

فيما أكد صيادو السمك بالإسماعيلية مشاركتهم فى مسيرة الثوار، والتى تبدأ من عزبة البهتينى مقر الصيادين، للمطالبة بتحقيق أهداف الثورة، كما أعلنت أسر الشهداء المشاركة فى المسيرات، حاملين لافتات عليها صور شهداء الإسماعيلية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2012)

*أبو الفتوح وغنيم وحمزة يقودون مسيرة بالآلاف تنطلق من مصطفى محمود *
*انطلقت مسيرة حاشدة من ميدان مصطفى محمود يتقدمها كل من الدكتور عبدالمنعم أبو الفتوح والناشط وائل غنيم والدكتور ممدوح حمزة فى مشهد يعيد إلى الأذهان ذكريات ثورة 25 يناير تظاهر الآلاف فى مسيرة حاشدة انطلقت من ميدان مصطفى محمود، لتجوب شوارع المهندسين وصولا إلى ميدان التحرير مرددة هتافات الثورة الأولى عيش حرية عدالة اجتماعية، ومطالبة الجماهير بالنزول والانضمام إليهم بهتاف "يا أهالينا انضموا الينا وانزل على" كما كانوا يدعون الناس للنزول فى أيام الثورة.

ومن الغريب أن يعود هتاف يسقط يسقط حسنى مبارك فى دلالة على أن الثوار لم يشعروا بسقوط نظام مبارك بعد، وانتشرت أقنعة تحمل صور الشهداء الشيخ عماد عفت والشهيد مينا دانيال والشهيد خالد سعيد تكريما لذكراهم ووفاء لدماء الشهداء، وردد المتظاهرون هتافات يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر، وعسكر يحكم تانى ليه، قول ما تخافش العسكر لازم يمشى ورثونا ولا ايه وانزلوا من بيوتكم طنطاوى عرى بناتكم، وهتافات أخرى حادة ضد المشير.. باطل، الشعب يريد إسقاط حكم العسكر .

انتشرت ملصقات مكتوب عليها "مطلوب رئيس" وهى المبادرة التى أطلقتها حركة "مصرنا" للمطالبة بإجراء انتخابات رئاسية عاجلة قبل الدستور والالتزام بالجدول الزمنى الموجود بالإعلان الدستورى. وملصقات "لا دستور تحت حكم العسكر" وملصقات "انا نازل يوم 25 لأنى مش حاسس بالتغيير" وشاركت حركة مصرنا وحركة لا للمحاكمات العسكرية وعدد من الحركات الشبابية والثورية فى تنظيم المسيرة للمطالبة برحيل المجلس العسكرى وتسليم السلطة للمدنيين والقصاص لدماء الشهداء ومحاكمات عاجلة لرموز النظام السابق.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2012)

*انطلاق مسيرة من ميدان الحجاز إلى "التحرير" للمطالبة بنقل السلطة*
*خرجت مسيرة تضم المئات من المتظاهرين من ميدان الحجاز بمصر الجديدة متجهة إلى ميدان التحرير، وتجوب المسيرة الآن الشوارع لحث المواطنين للنزول إلى الميدان حيث رفع المتظاهرون، لافتات تطالب المجلس العسكرى بسلطة مدنية ويسقط يسقط حكم العسكر، عيش حرية عدالة اجتماعية.

وطالب المتظاهرين مجلس الشعب أن يتسلم السلطة من المجلس العسكري، وأن يعود الجيش إلى ثكناته فى إطار دولة القانون والمؤسسات، كما دعوا لنقل السلطة لرئيس مجلس الشعب مدنى مؤقت مثلما حدث فى تونس.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2012)

*مسيرة من إستاد القاهرة تضم الآلاف وتتجه لميدان التحرير*
*احتشد الآلاف أمام إستاد القاهرة بصلاح سالم فى انتظار وصول المسيرة التى انضمت إليهم والتى خرجت من ميدان الحجاز، وتضم الآلاف متجهين إلى ميدان التحرير رافعين الأعلام المصرية ومرددين هتافات "يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر"، "احنا الشعب الخط الأحمر"، "القصاص القصاص"، "يا نموت زيهم.. يا نجيب حقهم".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2012)

*متظاهرو "السيدة" يتوجهون لـ"التحرير" وهتافات تطالب برحيل "العسكر"*
*توجه مئات المتظاهرين من السيدة زينب إلى ميدان التحرير، مرددين هتافات تطالب برحيل المجلس العسكرى، والقصاص لشهداء الثورة.

بدأت المسيرة فى تمام الواحدة ظهراً، وفى طريقها إلى ميدان التحرير، ردد المشاركون فى المسيرة هتافات من بينها: "يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر، عيش..حرية..عدالة اجتماعية، يلا يا مصرى انزل من دارك طنطاوى هو مبارك".

وطالب المشاركون فى المسيرة بتسليم السلطة للمدنيين وعودة الجيش إلى ثكناته، مرددين: "قول ما تخفشى المجلس لازم يمشى"، و"الرئيس قبل الدستور مش هستنى 6 شهور". 

كما رفعوا لافتات مكتوب عليها "لو على كرامتك باقى ارحل ارحل يا طنطاوى"، "تم إحالة حكم العسكر إلى المعاش بعد 60 عاما من 1952 إلى 2012 بعد أداء مخز، نتج عنه 45% من المصريين تحت خط الفقر وارتفاع نسبة المصابين بمرض السرطان"، فيما ارتدى عدد من المتظاهرين أعلام مصر مكتوب عليها "يسقط حكم العسكر".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2012)

*نواب "الحرية والعدالة": سنغادر الميدان بعد المغرب.. ولن نستجيب لدعوات الاعتصام*
*قال يسرى بيومى عضو مجلس الشعب عن حزب الحرية والعدالة، الذراع السياسى لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، إن عددا كبيرا من نواب الحزب بمحافظتى الجيزة والقاهرة، سيشاركون فى الذكرى الأولى لثورة 25 يناير بميدان التحرير، للتأكيد على أنها مازالت مستمرة ولم تنته بعد.

وأكد "بيومى" فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع"، إن شباب الإخوان ونواب "الحرية والعدالة" لن يعتصموا فى الميدان، أو يتواجدوا فيه بعد انتهاء اليوم، مشيرا إلى أنهم جميعا سيغادرون الميدان عقب صلاة المغرب، قائلا: "سنقضى اليوم وننصرف"، وأوضح عضو مجلس الشعب أن نزولهم للميدان جاء للتأكيد على مطالب الثورة التى لم تتحقق حتى الآن.

من جانبه قال صابر أبو الفتوح عضو مجلس الشعب عن الحزب، إن جميع نواب الحزب على مستوى المحافظات سيغادرون الميدان فى نهاية اليوم، ولن يستجيبوا لدعوات لأنهم متفقون على أن المصلحة العامة تتحقق من خلال الأدوات البرلمانية، وأن هذه المرحلة تستدعى الاستمرار فى تحقيق أهداف ومطالب الثورة من خلال البرلمان.

فيما أوضح النائب عزب مصطفى عضو مجلس الشعب عن الحزب، أن موقف "الحرية والعدالة" محدد، وأنهم سينزلون للميدان للاحتفال بالثورة والتأكيد على استمرار المطالب الثورية، إلا أنهم لن يعتصموا بالميدان.

وأكدت مصادر لـ"اليوم السابع"، أن عددا من شباب جماعة الإخوان المسلمين القادمين من المحافظات سيواصلون المبيت بالميدان لعدة أيام. *


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2012)

*انهيار منصة "الوفد".. والبدوى وشردى والخولى على رأس مسيرتين*
*سقطت منذ قليل المنصة الخاصة بحزب الوفد بعد تزايد الأعداد عليها، ولكن دون حدوث إصابات فى صفوف المتظاهرين.

فوجئ المتواجدون فى محيط المنصة بانهيارها، الأمر الذى أدى إلى فرار المتظاهرين، مما أدى إلى سقوط عدد منهم ولكن دون وقوع إصابات.

ومن ناحية أخرى، وجه حزب الوفد بيانا للمتظاهرين، أكد فيه رفضه التام لدعوات الاحتفال بعيد الثورة، مؤكدا أنه لا احتفال قبل القصاص من قتلة الشهداء، كما طالب البيان بضرورة تسليم السلطة للمدنيين بلا شروط أو قيود وبضمانات واضحة لتداول السلطة فى المستقبل.

وطالب البيان البرلمان الجديد بحل نفسه بعد انتخاب رئيس الجمهورية لأن استمراره يعد مخالفة دستورية وأخلاقية، مشددا على استمرار الثورة ولن يتم التوقف عن دفع الثمن فى سبيل استكمال أهدافها. 

وفى سياق متصل، قال طارق تهامى رئيس لجنة شباب حزب الوفد وعضو الهيئة العليا، إن الحزب دفع بمسيرتين لميدان التحرير، الأولى تضم شباب الحزب وأعضاء هيئته العليا وأبرز قياداته من بينهم الدكتور محمد مصطفى شردى وحسام الخولى، فيما تضم المسيرة الثانية الدكتور السيد البدوى رئيس الحزب وعدد من أعضاء الهيئة البرلمانية، مؤكدا أن الوفد أعطى أوامره لكل قياداته ولجانه بالمحافظات بالنزول لكل الميادين لحين استكمال الثورة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2012)

*مئات الآلاف يهتفون ضد "العسكرى".. و"حجازى" يقود مسيرة بـ"التحرير"*
*احتشد مئات الآلاف من المتظاهرين بميدان التحرير، فى الذكرى الأولى لثورة 25 يناير، للمطالبة برحيل المجلس العسكرى، والقصاص لشهداء الثورة، فيما لا تزال عشرات المسيرات التى خرجت من مختلف ميادين القاهرة والجيزة فى طريقها إلى التحرير. 

وحمل عدد من المتظاهرين الداعية الشيخ صفوت حجازى، على رأس مسيرة بميدان التحرير، مردداً هتافات: "يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر"، "يا نموت زيهم يا نجيب حقهم"، وتوجهت المسيرة إلى منصة الإخوان المسلمين بالميدان.*


----------



## grges monir (25 يناير 2012)

ماذا حققت الثورة بعد عام مضى عليها
انظر الى مجلس الشعب ترى النتيجة


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2012)

*الاشتراكيون الثوريون يرتدون أقنعة "فانديتا" بالتحرير*



*تجمع عدد من متظاهرى الاشتراكيين الثوريين يرتدون أقنعة فاديتا ويرفعون لافتات كتب عليها "اوعى فانديتا يعضك".

وقالت إحدى المتظاهرات لـ"اليوم السابع"، إن ارتداء الأقنعة لا يعنى محاولات للتخريب أو الفوضى إنما تعنى أن الثورة مستمرة.

ورفض المتظاهرون الذين يرتدون الأقنعة وصفهم بالمخربين أو الفوضويين بعدما تجمهر حولهم عدد من متظاهرى الميدان مطالبينهم بالكشف عن وجوههم.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2012)

*بكار: أعضاء "النور" سيغادرون التحرير مساء اليوم*
*أكد نادر بكار المتحدث الرسمى باسم حزب النور السلفى، أن الحزب شارك اليوم بأعداد كبيرة فى الذكرى الأولى للثورة 25 يناير، كباقى الأحزاب والقوى السياسية، بهدف استكمال تحقيق مطالب الثورة التى لم ينفذ منها سوى القليل بانعقاد مجلس الشعب.

وقال "بكار" فى تصريحات لـ"اليوم السابع"، إن شباب الحزب وأعضاءه سيغادرون ميدان التحرير مساء اليوم، ولن يستجيبوا لأى دعوات للاعتصام، كما أنهم لن يشاركوا فى أى تواجد بالميدان غدا أو بعد غد.

وأشاد "بكار" بالشعب المصرى والالتحام الذى شهدته مصر اليوم بين مواطنيها، مؤكدا أنه لديه القدر الكافى من الوعى على إتمام ثورته بعيدا عن أعمال العنف أو التصادم، حتى تستقر الأمور ويتم تسليم السلطة للمدنيين، وانتقد المتحدث باسم "النور" السلفى بطء إجراءات المحاكمات لرموز النظام السابق، مطالبا بمحاكمات عاجلة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2012)

*الإخوان يطالبون الثوار بمساندة البرلمان*
*طالب شباب الإخوان من أعلى منصتهم بميدان التحرير كافة المتظاهرين والثوار والشعب المصرى، بمساندة مجلس الشعب الجديد، مؤكدين أن البرلمان والميدان يتعاونان لاستكمال تحقيق أهداف الثورة، مشددين على ضرورة الوقوف مع مجلس الشعب بكافة أحزابه وأعضائه، لأنه اتخذ شرعيته من الشعب والميدان.

كما طالبوا بإيداع الرئيس المخلوع مبارك بسجن طره ليعالج فى مستشفى المزرعة، كما شددوا على ضرورة أن يعالج كافة مصابى الثورة فى المركز الطبى العالمى بدلا منه.

ووصف أنصار الإخوان محاكمة مبارك ورموز نظامه بالهزلية والمسرحية، مطالبين بمحاكمته أمام المحاكم السياسية الثورية، رافعين لافتات أعلى منصتهم تطالب بإلغاء المحاكمات العسكرية للمدنيين وتسليم السلطة للمدنيين، واسترداد الأموال المهربة.

وشدد شباب الإخوان على أنهم لم يقبلوا برئيس عسكرى يحكم مصر، أو استمرار المجلس العسكرى فى استمرار حكم البلد لدقيقة واحدة بعد 30 يونيو. *


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2012)

*مسيرة شبرا تصل إلى ميدان طلعت حرب بمشاركة آلاف المتظاهرين*
*وصلت مسيرة دوران شبرا إلى ميدان طلعت حرب مرورا بشوارع وسط البلد وهى تواصل الهتافات المطالبة برحيل المجلس العسكرى، واستمر انضمام عدد من الشخصيات العامة داخل المسيرة الحاشدة، حيث شاركت بثينة كامل المرشحة المحتملة لرئاسة الجمهورية وجمال زهران عضو مجلس الشعب السابق والمستشار أمير رمزى عضو لجنة العدالة الوطنية بمجلس الوزراء.

وانضم عدد كبير من أسر شهداء الثورة وشهداء ماسبيرو للمسيرة يحملون صور أبنائهم وصورة الشهيدين مينا دنيال والشيخ عماد عفت، وقال القمص متياس نصر الذى قام بإعداد أطول مسلة تحمل أسماء شهداء مصر إن هذا اليوم هو يوم الكرامة ورد الاعتبار واستعادة أهداف الثورة التى لم تتحقق وتحقيق العدالة الغائبة.

وأضاف: على الجميع أن يعى أن الشعب المصرى لم يعد يخاف شيئا وأنه لن يصمت عن أى ظلم أو أى استبداد من جانب أى فصيل أو تيار، وجاء الوقت لكى يدفع المجلس العسكرى ثمن أخطائه لعدم احترام إرادة وكرامة المصريين.

أكد أمين إسكندر عضو مجلس الشعب أن المجلس قام بتكوين لجنة خاصة لفتح التحقيقات فى أحداث قتل المتظاهرين أمام ماسبيرو والمتورط فيها أفراد الشرطة العسكرية، وسوف تبدأ اللجنة عملها فى أقرب وقت وأضاف أن الفترة القادمة تستلزم التعجيل بتحقيق أهداف الثورة وتكوين لجنة لإعداد الدستور تضم 20% من عددها من ممثلى أعضاء البرلمان وأن تكون اللجنة ممثلة لكافة الطوائف وبعدها يتم فتح باب الانتخاب لرئيس الجمهورية والتعجيل بتسليم السلطة قبل الموعد المحدد بعد فشل المجلس العسكرى فى إدارة المرحلة الانتقالية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2012)

*أمين عام الجامعة العربية ينضم للمتظاهرين بـ"التحرير"*
*انضم الدكتور نبيل العربى، الأمين العام لجامعة الدول العربية، اليوم إلى جموع المتظاهرين فى ميدان التحرير فى الذكرى الأولى لثورة 25 يناير، حيث استقبلوه بحفاوة والتفت أعداد كبيرة منهم حوله عند المتحف المصرى، وفى قلب الميدان.

وأشاد العربى خلال لقائه مع الشباب بالمظاهرات السلمية، معربا عن تمنياته بمرور المرحلة الانتقالية بسلام، وأن يعود الاستقرار إلى مصر وأن تتبوأ مكانتها الطبيعية كقائدة للعالم الإسلامى والعربى.

ودعا العربى الجميع إلى ضرورة العمل من أجل تحقيق نهضة اقتصادية وحضارية، وناشدهم بالحرص على الحرية والديمقراطية والكرامة، واستقلال القضاء، وإقامة الحكم الرشيد، وتحقيق حلم الشهيد.

واستمرت زيارة العربى للميدان نحو ساعة، وناقش مع الشباب عن الوضع فى منطقة فى مصر وسوريا، وفلسطين، والمنطقة العربية بشكل عام.*


----------



## oesi no (25 يناير 2012)

تكسير منصة الاخوان المسلمين


----------



## oesi no (25 يناير 2012)

مشاركة 47 و 49 نفس الخبر يا دونا


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2012)

*مظهر شاهين فى التحرير: خرجنا لنؤكد على استمرار الثورة 
*
*قال مظهر شاهين خطيب مسجد عمر مكرم، لـ "اليوم السابع"، إننا خرجنا اليوم لنؤكد على استمرار الثورة لتحقيق مطالبها، وهى المحاكمات العاجلة والتطهير الشامل ونقل السلطة للمدنيين.

وأكد، أن اليوم ليس كرنفال احتفاليا، وأنه من غير اللائق الاحتفال ودماء الشهداء لم تجف، وأن الشعب مستمر فى ثورته السلمية، وأن العلاقة بين الشعب والجيش علاقة أبدية ونختلف مع المجلس فى بعض القرارات السياسية، ولا يعنى أبدا أننا نريد أن نخسر الجيش ونحاول الحفاظ على العلاقة بين الجيش والشعب، لأننا أول من رفعنا شعار الجيش والشعب ايد واحدة، والثورة لن تكسر الجيش وهذه ألاعيب عملاء النظام السابق الذين لا يجدون مكانا بعد أن قامت الثورة إلا الجلوس فوق تراب هذا الوطن بعد خرابه.

وأشار مظهر أنه على البرلمان تحمل أعباء الناس والثورة على كاهله وهو الظهير الشعبى للثورة والثوار فى كل ميادين مصر، وعليه أن يضع فى أولوياته مطالب الثورة وحقوق الشهداء لأنه أول برلمان حقيقى يعبر عن إرادة الشعب.

وقال مظهر: لا أنادى بالاعتصام فى الميدان ولا أرفض اعتصام أى شخص، وأناشد المعتصمين أن يكون ذلك بشكل سلمى، وعلى الحكومة ألا تستثمر ذلك لافتعال أى مشكلة، وأحذرهم من مغبة ذلك، لأنه إذا حدث اعتداء على المتظاهرين ستتكرر أحداث محمد محمود.

وعن مليونية الجمعة القادمة أكد مظهر أنها ستشهد مليونية كبيرة لأنها احتفال ب 25 ، 28 يناير يوم جمعة الغضب وسنحاول الحفاظ على سلمية الثورة قدر المستطاع. *


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2012)

*"صباحى" يصل "التحرير".. ويؤكد: الثورة مستمرة*
*وصل حمدين صباحى المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية ميدان التحرير بصحبة عدد كبير من مؤيديه حاملا علم مصر، وقال صباحى لـ"اليوم السابع": جئت إلى ميدان التحرير اليوم للتأكيد على أن الثورة مستمرة لحين تحقيق كافة أهدافها ومطالبها، وليس للاحتفال".

وأضاف صباحى: "لن نمنع أحد من حقه فى الاحتفال، لكن حق الشهداء لم يجف حتى الآن".

ويواصل مئات الآلاف من المتظاهرين احتشادهم بميدان التحرير، فى الذكرى الأولى لثورة 25 يناير، للمطالبة بتسليم السلطة للمدنين، والقصاص لشهداء الثورة، فيما لا يزال عدداً المسيرات التى خرجت من مختلف ميادين القاهرة والجيزة فى طريقها إلى الميدان. *


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2012)

*عودة لمتظاهرى التحرير: مجلس الشعب أعظم انتصار للثورة*
*أكد الدكتور خالد عبد القادر عوده، أستاذ الجيولوجيا بجامعة أسيوط، أن تشكيل مجلس الشعب يعتبر أعظم انتصار للثورة المصرية؛ لأنه مجلس منتخب بإرادة الشعب الحرة، مشدداً على أننا لم نقم الدولة إلا من خلال هذا المجلس، مطالباً المتظاهرين بعدم البقاء فى الميدان قائلاً "لن ننجح فى بناء الدولة، وإقامتها من هذا الميدان، ولكن لابد من أن نعود لكتابنا ومدارسنا ومصانعنا لنبنى الدولة".

وقال عوده، خلال إلقاء كلمته من أعلى منصة الإخوان المسلمين، أدعو مجلس الشعب أن يدرك أن العدالة لا يمكن أن تتحقق إلا عن طريق تقنين الزكاة، وتغيير نظام الصوارف فى مصر؛ لأن الفوائد الربوية هى سبب الفقر وكافة المشاكل، وأن تقوم البنوك بضبط معاملاتها طبقاً للشريعة الإسلامية، وتقديم موارد الدعم للفقراء.

ودعا عودة البرلمان الى ضرورة مراجعة كافة العقود التى أبرمها نظام مبارك مثل بيع الغاز لإسرائيل ومناجم الذهب ومراجعة كافة المشروعات التى بدأها النظام السابق، مطالباً المجلس بتشكيل هيئة من العلماء لمراجعة هذه العقود والمشروعات، وطلب من المتظاهرين ترديد هتاف "الشعب يريد بناء البلاد"، فردده المتظاهرون وأنصار الإخوان، كما رددوا "الشعب يريد إعمار البلاد". *
*مجلس الشعب أعظم انتصار للثورة ههههههههه
لا وانت الصادق دى اعظم نكته *


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2012)

*وصول مسيرتى السيدة زينب والمعادى إلى ميدان التحرير*
*وصلت المسيرة التى خرجت من ميدان السيدة زينب وانضم إليها مسيرات من مصر القديمة ودار السلام والمعادى، بعد خروجها، واستمرت المسيرة التى حدد النشطاء موعد تجمعها الساعة 1 ظهرا بالسيدة زينب 3 ساعات قضاها النشطاء سيرا إلى ميدان التحرير للالتحام مع المتظاهرين بالتحرير، للمطالبة بإنهاء حكم العسكر وتسليم السلطة للمدنين فى الذكرى الأولى لثورة 25 يناير.

وفور وصول المسيرة إلى ميدان التحرير استقبلها المتظاهرون المتواجدون بالميدان بهتافات "يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر، الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام، ارحل ارحل يا مشير".

ونظم المتظاهرون مسيرة رمزية بالميدان للمطالبة بحقوق الشهداء ومحاكمة قتلة الثوار وتقديم الرئيس المخلوع إلى محاكمة عاجلة وسريعة، رافعين أعلام مصر وعدد من اللافتات أبرزها "كلمة واحدة ومفيش غيرها السياسة مش للجيش".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2012)

*المئات يحاولون اقتحام منصة الإخوان.. والشباب يتصدون لهم*
*حاول المئات من الشباب المتظاهرين فى ميدان التحرير منذ قليل اقتحام المنصة الرئيسية للإخوان المسلمين وحزبها الحرية والعدالة، وتدافع المئات حول الدروع البشرية التى يكونها شباب الإخوان حول المنصة.

من جانبها قام شباب الإخوان بردعهم بعد التكاتف فيما بينهم لصد هؤلاء الشباب، ولكن تستمر حالة المناوشات والشد والجذب بين الفريقين حتى الآن، وقام المسئول عن حماية المنصة بدعوة العشرات من الشباب لمساندتهم فى حماية المنصة، ومحاولة صد الهجمات التى تأتى إليهم من الشباب المعترضين على الموجودين فى المنصة، وكلماتهم بأنهم جاءوا للاحتفال بالثورة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2012)

*متظاهرو "غمرة" يصلون "التحرير".. واستمرار الهتافات المطالبة برحيل "العسكر"*
*يواصل مئات الآلاف من المتظاهرين احتشادهم بميدان التحرير، فى الذكرى الأولى لثورة 25 يناير، للمطالبة بتسليم السلطة للمدنين، والقصاص لشهداء الثورة، فى الوقت الذى وصلت فيه منذ قليل مسيرة تضم آلاف المتظاهرين خرجوا فى مسيرة من منطقة غمرة إلى التحرير.

وأكد المتظاهرون تمسكهم بمطالب الثورة، وفى مقدمتها محاكمة مبارك ورموز الفساد محاكمة عادلة وسريعة، ونقل السلطة إلى مجلس الشعب. وفور وصول المسيرة ردد المتظاهرون هتافات: "الشعب يريد تطهير الإعلام"، "يا مشير قول لعنان الشرعية للميدان"، و"الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام".

وشارك عدد من طلاب جامعة عين شمس فى تأمين المسيرة منذ خروجها من غمرة، وحتى وصولها إلى ميدان التحرير.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2012)

*"الوفد" يتبرأ من بيان يُوزع بـ"التحرير" يطالب بحل البرلمان*
*أكد فؤاد بدراوى سكرتير عام حزب الوفد أن البيان الذى يوزع فى ميدان التحرير على المتظاهرين ويحمل اسم وشعار الحزب ويطالب بحل مجلس الشعب، لم يصدر عن الحزب أو أى من مؤسساته، وأضاف بدراوى فى بيان له أن حزب الوفد يحترم شرعية البرلمان الذى أتى بانتخابات حرة تعبر عن إرادة الجماهير.

من ناحية أخرى يقود النائب محمد عبد العليم داود عضو الهيئة العليا لحزب الوفد ووكيل مجلس الشعب، مسيرة من قيادات الحزب تتجه للتحرير الآن .*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2012)

*"6 أبريل" وشباب الثورة يعلنون الاعتصام بالتحرير لحين تسليم السلطة*
*أعلنت حركتا 6 أبريل وكفاية، إضافة إلى اتحاد شباب الثورة، اعتصامهم بميدان التحرير، لحين تسليم السلطة.

وقال محمود عفيفى المتحدث الإعلامى لحركة 6 أبريل لـ"اليوم السابع": "الحركة أعلنت الاعتصام بميدان التحرير لحين تسليم السلطة لمجلس الشعب أو إجراء انتخابات رئاسية عاجلة"، مؤكدا أن الثورة مستمرة لحين تحقيق مطالبها التى قامت من أجلها وحتى تسليم السلطة للمدنين ورحيل المجلس العسكرى من المشهد السياسى وعودته لمهامه الأصيلة فى حماية حدود البلاد. 

فى سياق متصل وزعت شباب اتحاد الثورة منشور بميدان التحرير أكدوا خلاله أن الثورة مازالت مستمرة ولن تنتهى إلا بتحقيق الحرية والتغيير والعدالة الاجتماعية التى لم يتحقق منها شىء، مشيرين إلى أنه بعد مرور سنة على الثورة، سقط مبارك، ولم يسقط نظامه، كما أن الشعب لايزال يُضرب ويُهان ويُقتل ويُسحل كما شكل الاتحاد غرفة عمليات لمتابعة أحداث الثورة فى الميادين الرئيسية فى القاهرة والإسكندرية والسويس وبورسعيد والإسماعيلية. ورصد الانتهاكات واستخدام العنف ضد المتظاهرين.

فيما تضمن بيان حركة كفاية أنه فى ظل حكم المجلس العسكرى لم تتم محاسبة حقيقية لقتلة الشهداء رغم مرور عام على الثورة، وهناك طوابير من الشعب على أنابيب البوتاجاز.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2012)

*مسيرات شبرا والمعادى وإمبابة والاستقامة تقف دقيقة حداداً أمام "التحرير"*
*تجمعت مسيرات كل من دوران شبرا وشبرا الخيمة وإمبابة والمعادى ومسجد الاستقامة، ومصطفى محمود، أمام مدخل ميدان التحرير، ووقف المشاركون فى المسيرات دقيقة حدادا على شهداء الثورة، أمام مدخل ميدان التحرير.
كانت مسيرتا شبرا قد استقبلتا المشاركين فى مسيرات إمبابة والمعادى ومسجد الاستقامة ومصطفى محمود فى كوبرى قصر النيل، وتوجهوا فى مسيرة مشتركة إلى ميدان التحرير، فى الذكرى الأولى لثورة 25 يناير، فيما يواصل مئات الآلاف من المتظاهرين احتشادهم بالميدان. 
وردد المشاركون فى المسيرة المجمعة ، قسم الثورة، قائلين : "أقسم بالله العظيم أن أن أحافظ على أهداف ومطالب الثورة وأن أعمل من أجل تحقيقها وأن أحميها بدمى ورحى وألا انسى دماء الشهداء حتى يحاكم قاتليهم والله على ما أقول شهيد".*


----------



## geegoo (25 يناير 2012)

لما نختزل الثورة الي الوهم أن الانجاز اللي تم هو انتخاب مجلس شعب 
يبقي ما فيش كلام يوصف الخيبة اللي احنا فيها 
و كل سنة و انتم طيبين


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2012)

geegoo قال:


> لما نختزل الثورة الي الوهم أن الانجاز اللي تم هو انتخاب مجلس شعب
> يبقي ما فيش كلام يوصف الخيبة اللي احنا فيها
> و كل سنة و انتم طيبين



*للاسف الظاهر ان هو ده الانجاز الوحيد للثوره فعلا
وبالهنا والشفا وصحتين وعافيه ع اللى اكلوها :shutup22:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2012)

*اتحاد الثورة يدعو إلى "جمعة غضب ثانية" ويعلن اعتصامه*
*أعلن اتحاد شباب الثورة فى بيان أصدره اليوم الأربعاء، عن الاعتصام بميدان التحرير وعدد من ميادين مصر، لحين إسقاط النظام وتسليم المجلس العسكرى للسلطة.

ودعا اتحاد شباب الثورة جموع الشعب المصرى إلى المشاركة فى جمعة الغضب الثانية 27 يناير المقبل، والتى تحمل اسم جمعة العزة والكرامة، وذلك للتأكيد على استمرار الثورة، ومطالبة المجلس العسكرى بتسليم السلطة إلى سلطة مدنية.

وأكد الاتحاد أن الدعوة إلى جمعة الغضب تأتى بعد أن فشل المجلس العسكرى فى إدارة المرحلة الانتقالية، وللحفاظ على عزة الشعب المصرى التى أرجعتها الثورة للشعب، ولكن المجلس العسكرى يحاول إفقادها للشعب المصرى بعد أن استمر قتل خيرة شباب مصر فى أحداث ماسبيرو وأحداث محمد محمود وأحداث مجلس الوزراء، ولم يتم القصاص للشهداء مصر والثورة المصرية العظيمة، ولإرجاع كرامة الشعب المصرى الذى مازال يفتقدها أمام طوابير العيش وطوابير البنزين والسولار، ومازالت هناك اعتقالات وضرب وسحل للشباب ونساء مصر الأحرار.

وأضاف البيان أن الثورة المصرية خرجت من أجل تحقيق العيش والعدالة والحرية للشعب المصرى، وليست من أجل أن تصل الحالة الاقتصادية والسياسية والاجتماعية إلى هذا الحد، وذلك بسبب تشبث المجلس العسكرى بالسلطة، واستخدامه لنفس سياسة مبارك فى إدارة الدولة.

وأشار الاتحاد إلى أن يوم الأربعاء 25 يناير هو خير إثبات ودليل على استمرار الثورة، وعلى أن الشعب المصرى سيستكمل ثورته حتى تتحقق جميع مطالبها.

وفى سياق متصل كشفت غرفة عمليات اتحاد شباب الثورة على عدم حدوث أى تجاوزات، والتزام جميع المسيرات بالإطار السلمى، ووصول الأعداد المشاركة فى كل مسيرة من المسيرات التى خرجت من أغلب شوارع مصر إلى عشرات الآلاف، ووصول الأعداد إلى الملايين بميدان التحرير وميادين مصر بالمحافظات. *


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2012)

*الصحة: ارتفاع عدد المصابين بميدان التحرير إلى 123 بسبب الزحام*
*أعلن الدكتور عادل عدوى، مساعد وزير الصحة للشئون العلاجية، أن عدد المصابين فى ميدان التحرير ارتفع إلى 123 مصابا حتى الآن بسبب التدافع والزحام، تم إسعاف 93 حالة منها من خلال سيارات الإسعاف والعيادات المتنقلة المتواجدة فى الميدان.

وأضاف عدوى أنه تم تحويل 30 حالة من بين هذه الحالات إلى المستشفيات، من بينهم 20 حالة إلى مستشفى المنيرة العام، ضمنهم شاب غريق فى حالة حرجة، و4 حالات إلى مستشفى الهلال، و5 حالات إلى مستشفى قصر العينى، وحالة إلى مستشفى الجلاء للولادة لسيدة وضعت مولودها فور دخولها.

وقال عدوى، إن الفرق الطبية قامت بتقديم الإسعافات اللازمة للمصابين، وحالتهم جميعا مستقرة، وتقرر خروج معظم الحالات بعد أن اطمأنت الفرق الطبية عليهم.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2012)

*المئات يغادرون التحرير بعد إحياء الذكرى الأولى للثورة *
*غادر المئات من المتظاهرين والمشاركين فى إحياء الذكرى الأولى للثورة، معظمهم من الإخوان والسلفيين، وغير المنضمين للحركات السياسية، ميدان التحرير، بعد يوم كامل احتفلوا خلاله بالذكرى الأولى للثورة، والتأكيد على مطالبها وأهدافها، وعلى رأسها تسليم السلطة إلى رئيس مدنى، وإلغاء المحاكمات العسكرية للمدنيين.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2012)

*الاشتراكيين الثوريين تجمع توقيعات من متظاهرى التحرير لتأسيس الحزب*
*جمع أعضاء حركة الاشتراكيين الثوريين عددا من التوقيعات من المتظاهرين الموجودين فى ميدان التحرير، للانضمام للحركة، لإنشاء الحزب الاشتراكى الثورى المدافع عن حقوق العمال، وارتدى عدد من أعضاء الحركة قناع "فانديتا". 

كما قام الحركة أعضاء بتوزيع المنشورات والمطبوعات الخاصة بهم فى ميدان التحرير، للتأكيد على المطالبة برحيل المجلس العسكرى عن حكم البلاد ومحاسبته على الفترة الانتقالية التى تولى فيها إدارة البلاد.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2012)

*"شباب الثورة" يدعو إلى جمعة الغضب الثانية ويعلن اعتصامه بالميدان*
*دعا اتحاد شباب الثورة الشعب المصرى، إلى المشاركة فى جمعة العزة والكرامة، جمعة 27 يناير، والتى اعتبرها جمعة الغضب الثانية، للتأكيد على استمرار الثورة ومطالبة المجلس العسكرى بتسليم السلطة إلى سلطة مدنية، متهمة إياه بالفشل فى إدارة المرحلة الانتقالية.

وأكد الاتحاد أن الثورة المصرية خرجت من أجل تحقيق العيش والعدالة والحرية للشعب المصرى، وليست من أجل أن تصل الحالة الاقتصادية والسياسية والاجتماعية إلى هذا الحد، وذلك بسبب تشبث المجلس العسكرى بالسلطة واستخدامه لنفس سياسة مبارك فى إدارة الدولة، على حد قوله.

وأوضح الاتحاد أن يوم الأربعاء 25 يناير هو خير إثبات ودليل على استمرار الثورة وعلى أن الشعب المصرى سيستكمل ثورته حتى تتحقق جميع مطالبها.

فيما أعلن اتحاد شباب الثورة الاعتصام بميدان التحرير وعدد من ميادين مصر لحين إسقاط النظام وتسليم المجلس العسكرى للسلطة.

وأكدت غرفة عمليات اتحاد شباب الثورة على عدم حدوث أى تجاوزات والتزام جميع المسيرات بالإطار السلمى، ووصول الأعداد المشاركة فى كل مسيرة من المسيرات التى خرجت من أغلب شوارع مصر إلى عشرات الآلاف ووصول الأعداد إلى الملايين بميدان التحرير وميادين مصر بالمحافظات.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2012)

*إحباط محاولة طالب و7عاطلين إحراق قسم أبو تيج بأسيوط بـ"المولوتوف"*
*أحبطت الأجهزة الأمنية بوزارة الداخلية ظهر اليوم الأربعاء، محاولة اقتحام طالب ومجموعة آخرين من العاطلين والخارجين عن القانون، لقسم شرطة أبو تيج بأسيوط، بأن تم ضبطهم أثناء إلقائهم زجاجات المولوتوف على القسم فى محاولة لإحراقه، إلا أن القوات المكلفة بتأمين القسم نجحت فى مشاهدتهم قبل تنفيذ مخططهم، وتمكنت من ضبط أحدهم، وتواصل ملاحقة باق المتهمين، وجار إحالتهم للنيابة لتولى التحقيق.

تفاصيل تلك الواقعة بدأت صباح اليوم الأربعاء، عقب تمكن الخدمات الأمنية المعينة على تأمين قسم شرطة أبو تيج، من ضبط "مسلم.ع.أ" 17 سنة، طالب، أثناء قيامه وآخرين بإلقاء زجاجتين مولوتوف على قسم الشرطة، وتم ضبط بحوزتهم على 15 زجاجة مولوتوف، قبل إلقائها على القسم، وبتفتيش المنطقة المحيطة لمبنى القسم عثر على 32 زجاجة مولوتوف آخرين، تركها المتهمون بالشوارع الخلفية للقسم أثناء محاولة هروبهم.

وبمواجهة الطالب أعترف بقيامه صحبة كلاً من "عمرو.ى.ث" 24 سنة، عاطل، وتبين أنه سبق إتهامه فى 11 قضية، و"على.ب.أ" 23 سنة، عاطل، وسبق إتهامه فى 10 قضايا اخرهم سرقة، و "حسن.أ.ج" 27 سنة، عاطل، والسابق إتهامه فى 4 قضايا ، و "أحمد.ع.ع" 20 سنة، عاطل، والسابق إتهامه فى قضيتان، و"منتصر.أ.ه" 25 سنة، سبق إتهامه فى قضيتان، وشقيقه "هانى.أ.ه" ، و"محمود.ع" ، بمحاولة إلقاء زجاجات المولوتوف على القسم.

وأضاف الطالب المضبوط أنهم لم يتمكنوا من تنفيذ مخططهم وإحراق قسم الشرطة وذلك نظرا لقيام الخدمات الأمنية المعينة بتأمين القسم بمشاهدتهم قبل تنفيذ مخططهم، ومطاردتهم حتى تمكنت من ضبطه، فتم إتخاذ كافة الإجراءات القانونية تجاه الطالب، وتكثف الأجهزة الأمنية جهودها لملاحقة المتهمين الهاربين، وتم إحالة الواقعة للنيابة لتولى التحقيق.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2012)

*الصحة: 150 مصاباً خلال احتفالات 25 يناير بميدان التحرير*
*أعلنت وزارة الصحة أن عدد المصابين خلال الاحتفالات بثورة 25 يناير اليوم، الأربعاء، بميدان التحرير بلغ 150 مصاباً، بإصابات طفيفة ناتجة عن الزحام الشديد وسوء الأحوال الجوية.

تم نقل 30 من المصابين إلى المستشفيات، بالإضافة إلى إسعاف 111 مصاباً فى العيادات المتنقلة، و9 تم إسعافهم عن طريق الفرق الطبية داخل الميدان.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2012)

*المنصة الرئيسة تعترض على إذاعة منصة الإخوان *
*اعترضت الإذاعة الداخلية لميدان التحرير، الممثلة لشباب الثورة، على منصة الإخوان لإذاعة الأغانى الوطنية إحياءً للذكرى الأولى لثورة 25 يناير، فى حين أقدمت بعض المنصات الأخرى على عرض صور الشهداء والأغانى الوطنية، ولم يعترض عليهم أحد.

كما بدأ عدد من المشاركين بالميدان فى إطلاق البالونات الموجود بداخلها شموع بأرجاء المكان حدادا على أرواح الشهداء، وتجوب الآن مسيرة بالميدان تحمل علم مصر بطول 125 مترا وسط هتافات المشاركين، كما دق شباب الألتراس الطبول مرددين "يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2012)

*إزالة منصتى "الوفد" ولجنة "القوى الشعبية والاشتراكية"*
*بدأ حزب الوفد ولجنة القوى الشعبية والاشتراكية فى إزالة المنصات الخاصة بهما من ميدان التحرير، قبل ساعات من انتهاء الاحتفالات بمرور عام على ثورة 25 يناير، ولا يزال آلاف المتظاهرين يتواجدون فى ميدان التحرير حتى الآن، على الرغم من إزالة بعض المنصات.

ويقوم أعضاء اللجان الشعبية المختصة بتأمين الميدان، وحماية المحال التجارية المغلقة الكائنة بميدان التحرير.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2012)

*انضمام عدد كبير من المتظاهرين لمسيرة ماسبيرو*
*تزايدت أعداد المتظاهرين أمام مبنى الإذاعة والتليفزيون "ماسبيرو"، فى ظل تدفق أعداد المتظاهرين من ميدان التحرير إلى ماسبيرو، منددين بالمجلس العسكرى، وتطهير الإعلام، ورفع بعض المتظاهرين لافتات تحمل صور الرئيس المخلوع حسنى مبارك باللحية، وكتبوا عليها، هكذا يريد أن يفعل مبارك بالشعب المصرى "مجلس الشيوخ" الشعب سابقاً.

وفى ظل تزايد الأعداد، نظم المتظاهرون دروعاًَ بشرية لمنع حدوث أى اشتباكات بين المتظاهرين ورجال الأمن المركزى المكلفين بحراسة مبنى ماسبيرو، فيما قامت قوات الأمن بغلق أبواب المبنى.

من جانب آخر، تعقد الحركات السياسية والحزبية اجتماعاً الآن لتحديد الخطوات المقبلة لتحقيق مطالبهم لنقل السلطة والقصاص لدم الشهداء والترتيب لخروج مسيرات احتجاجية يومى الجمعة والسبت المقبلين، والترتيب ليوم الاحتجاج يوم 2 فبراير المقبل.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2012)

*متظاهرو التحرير يهتفون "اعتصام.. اعتصام حتى يسقط النظام"*
*طالبت المنصات التابعة لشباب المستقلين والحركات الثورية والمصابين ومنها حركة ائتلاف شباب الثورة وحركة 6 أبريل المتظاهرين بميدان التحرير بالاعتصام بالميدان حتى تتحقق مطالب الثورة، وتسليم السلطة إلى رئيس مدنى والقصاص لدماء الشهداء مرددين هتافات "اعتصام اعتصام حتى يسقط النظام" و"معتصمين والحق معنا ضد حكومة بتحدنا". 

ورفع المتظاهرون عددا من اللافتات المنددة بحكم العسكر فى حين رفع آخرون لافتات تطالب مجلس الشعب باسترداد أموال مصر التى نهبها مبارك من الدول الأجنبية، بينما، وجه متظاهر عبر لافتة رسالة إلى الإخوان كتب عليها "الثوار يحبون الميدان أكثر من حبكم للبرلمان.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2012)

*متظاهرو التحرير يتوافدون لـ"ماسبيرو" مرددين "يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر"*
*واصل المتظاهرون أمام ماسبيرو هتافاتهم ضد المجلس العسكرى والإعلام المصرى، مرددين "يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر"، "يقتل خالد يقتل مينا كل رصاصة بتقوينا"، "يا نجيب حقهم يا نموت زيهم"، "الشعب يريد إعدام المشير"، فى الوقت الذى واصل فيه بعض المتظاهرين تكوين دروع بشرية للفصل بين المتظاهرين منعا لحدوث أى اشتباكات تقع بينهم.

على جانب آخر، شهد ماسبيرو توافد المئات من المتظاهرين من ميدان التحرير، مما تسبب فى تعطيل حركة المرور فى شارع الكورنيش أمام ماسبيرو.

وإلى الآن لم يحدد المتظاهرون موقفهم من الاعتصام أمام ماسبيرو أو العودة مرة أخرى إلى ميدان التحرير.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2012)

*"الإخوان": سنحتفل بالثورة لثلاثة أيام ولن نعتصم فى الميدان* 

*أكد الدكتور محمود حسين، الأمين العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، أن الجماعة وحزبها نزلت ميدان التحرير للاحتفال بذكرى ثورة 25 يناير، وما حققته الثورة من إنجازات حقيقية على أرض الواقع.

وقال الأمين العام فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع" إن الإخوان سيحتفلون لمدة ثلاثة أيام، وهى المقررة للاحتفال، وأن هذه الاحتفالات ستستمر ليلا ونهارا، مشددا على أن الجماعة لن تعتصم فى الميدان.

وتابع حسين تصريحاته الخاصة أن الجماعة ستظل مستمرة فى الاحتفال لمدة ثلاثة أيام ليلا ونهارا دون الانقطاع، ولكن ليس لهم أى علاقة بأى اعتصام يتم فى الميدان، وأن قرار الجماعة كان بعدم الاعتصام فى ميدان التحرير.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2012)

*الإسلاميون وشباب الثورة يعلنون اعتصامًا رمزيًا حتى تحقيق مطالب الثورة *
*قرر تحالف القوى الإسلامية، المكون من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، والدعوة السلفية والجماعة الإسلامية والهيئة الشرعية للحقوق والإصلاح الاعتصام رمزيا بميدان التحرير، وذلك من خلال خيمة كبيرة بوسط الميدان، كرمز لاعتصامهم بالإضافة إلى عدد من الخيام الخاصة بأعضاء أنصار القوى الإسلامية، التى تواجدت بجوار مسجد عمر مكرم ومجمع التحرير، وجاء هذا الاعتصام الرمزى تضامنًا مع مطالب الثورة.

وأكد عصام المحمدى، عضو مؤسس فى حزب الحرية والعدالة، اعتصام شباب الإخوان لحين تحقيق مطالب الثورة، أو لحين اتخاذ قرار من قيادات الحزب بفض الاعتصام.

ويتفق شباب الإخوان فى مطالبهم مع مطالب الثوار فيما عدا مطلب تسليم السلطة، والذى يرى شباب الإخوان أن تسليمها فى يونيو لا ضير منه.

وفى سياق متصل أعلن عدد من الحركات والقوى الثورية والشباب المستقلين قرارهم بالاعتصام بالميدان لحين تسليم السلطة لجهة مدنية سواء لرئيس مجلس الشعب أو رئيس منتخب، حيث رفع شباب الحركات الثورية على خيام الاعتصام الخاصة بهم إعلانات تفيد باعتصامهم.

وعلى الجانب الآخر بثت منصة الإخوان بالميدان القرآن الكريم بعد اعتراض الشباب على إذاعتهم أغانى وطنية، ورددوا هتافات دى ثورة مش احتفالية والثورة لسه مستمرة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2012)

*الثوار يزيلون المنصات لبدء الاعتصام بميدان التحرير*
*أزال المتظاهرون المشاركون فى الذكرى الأولى لثورة 25 يناير المنصة الرئيسة الموجودة على رصيف المجاور لشارع طلعت حرب ومحمد محمود، معلنين اعتصامهم داخل الميدان، كما أزالوا المنصات الأخرى عدا منصة الإخوان و6 إبريل وائتلاف شباب الثورة، وهى المنصات الثلاث الباقية حتى الآن.

وأوضح سامح المصرى، منسق لجان المستقلين والمركز القومى للجان الشعبية، أن أهم مطالب اعتصامهم تتمثل فى مطالبة المجلس العسكرى لتسليم السلطة الفورى عن طريق فتح باب الترشح لرئاسة الجمهورية، مشيراً إلى أن هذا المطلب يعتمد على الشرعية الثورية للميدان.

وأشار المصرى إلى أن هناك عدة مطالب أخرى يجب على مجلس الشعب تنفيذها وهى القصاص لدماء الشهداء بدءا من 25 يناير وانتهاء بأحداث مجلس الوزراء وتطبيق الحدين الأدنى والأقصى للأجور وإنهاء المحاكمات العسكرية للمدنين واستقلال القضاء وإلغاء القانون الذى يجرم الاعتصام السلمى.

وتوقفت المنصة الخاصة بمصابى الثورة عن عرض فيديوهات الشهداء قبل أن يتم إزالتها من مكانها.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2012)

*ماسبيرو يعلن حالة الطوارئ ويستقدم قوات جيش إضافية للتأمين*
*أعلن قطاع أمن ماسبيرو حالة التأهب القصوى، اليوم، بعد تظاهر ثوار التحرير أمامه، حيث تم إغلاق جميع أبواب ماسبيرو عدا باب 5، وهو الباب المخصص لوزير الإعلام، وتم فتحه لدخول وخروج الموظفين وهو مؤمن ببوابة حديدية محصنة.

أما داخل المبنى فشهد انتشار لعدد كبير من قوات الجيش التى تؤمن المبنى من الداخل فى حالة تأهب قصوى تخوفا من أى محاولات لاقتحام المبنى، وهى القوات الإضافية التى تم إحضارها اليوم، الخميس، لمضاعفة حجم تأمين المبنى، كما تأكد استمرار حالة الطوارئ بمبنى ماسبيرو خلال الأيام المقبلة، والتى بدأت من اليوم الخميس ويستمر ماسبيرو بالعمل بنصف موظفيه تقريبا.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2012)

*المتظاهرون أمام ماسبيرو يعلنون الاعتصام *
*أعلن عدد من المتظاهرين أمام مبنى الإذاعة والتليفزيون بماسبيرو اعتصامهم حتى رحيل المجلس العسكرى، فيما انسحب عدد من المتظاهرين من موقع الاحتجاج.

واستمرت الهتافات ضد المجلس العسكرى ومنها "عمل حفلة وهات رقاصة لسة فى صدرى مكان رصاصة" و"شالوا وزير وجابوا وزير وشالو حسنى وجابوا المشير" و"عدت سنة ومفيش تغير لسة الزحمة على الأفران والشباب قاعد عطلان" و"عندنا أزمة فى الأنابيب والصفايح رايحة إسرائيل" و"هى ثورة وغيرها مفيش للسياسة مش فى الجيش" و"احبس واحد احبس ميه مش هنبيع القضية" و"ارحل ارحل يامجلس طرابيش" و"قالوا ثورة وتغيير وقالوا ثورة ونت وفتحنا قناة التت" و"عملنا ثورة ضد نظيف لاغنيا توقيت الصيف" و"نزلنا وقلنا حرية وعملنا محاكم عسكرية ويومها قال المسلم للقبطى دى نفس نصبتى".

وانسحبت قوات الأمن المركزى التى كانت تقف خلف الأسلاك الشائكة أمام ماسبيرو لتعود إلى ثكناتها بجوار مبنى الإذاعة والتليفزيون مع بقاء بعض أفراد القوات خلف الأسلاك، التى علق المتظاهرون لافتات عليها تحمل بعض الشعارات وأسماء بعض القيادات العسكرية والأمنية داخل مبنى الإذاعة والتليفزيون تتولى إدارة بعض القطاعات مطالبين بعزلهم ومحاكمتهم ومنهم اللواء أحمد أنيس وزير الإعلام واللواء حاتم هيكل، رئيس الإدارة المركزية للمكتبات والمقدم حمدى منير، رئيس قطاع الهندسة الإذاعية الموجهة، الذى اتهمته اللافتات بإهدار 195 مليون جنيه لاسترداد أجهزة صينى بدلا من الألمانى المتعاقد عليها حسب لافتة، وأيضًا اللواء سامح سعيد واللواء سعد عباس ورئيس شركة صوت القاهرة للصوتيات والمرئيات واللواء نبيل الطبلاوى.*


----------



## تانيا سامي (26 يناير 2012)

*قتيل و86 جريحاً بأحداث دامية في ذكرى ثورة مصر*








* سقط قتيل واحد على الأقل من أفراد الشرطة، بالإضافة إلى عشرات الجرحى من بين المحتجين في ميدان التحرير، نتيجة أحداث عنف وقعت بمختلف محافظات مصر الأربعاء، تزامنت مع الذكرى السنوية الأولى لثورة 25 يناير/ كانون الثاني من العام الماضي، فيما هاجم مسلحون مسيرة لـ"الأغلبية الصامتة" بميدان العباسية.*
وذكرت مصادر أمنية أن خمسة مسلحين مجهولين هاجموا أحد الأكمنة المرورية جنوب محافظة قنا، في صعيد مصر، بوابل من الأعيرة النارية، أثناء محاولتهم تخطي الكمين بسيارة مسروقة، مما أسفر عن "استشهاد" أمين شرطة، يُدعى شحات محفوظ، وتمكن المهاجمون من الهرب إلى منطقة جبلية قريبة، بينما فرضت قوات الأمن حصاراً مشدداً حول المنطقة.
وفي ميدان التحرير، الذي شهد تجمع عشرات الآلاف للاحتفال بذكرى ثورة 25 يناير، التي أطاحت بنظام الرئيس السابق، حسني مبارك، بعدما أمضى ما يقرب من 30 عاماً في السلطة، أفادت مصادر في وزارة الصحة بسقوط 86 مصاباً، حتى مساء الأربعاء، تم إسعاف 72 حالة منهم داخل سيارات الإسعاف والعيادات المتنقلة في الميدان، بينما نم تحويل 14 حالة إلى المستشفيات.
وقال الدكتور عادل عدوي، مساعد وزير الصحة للشئون العلاجية، إنه تم تحويل 10 حالات إلى مستشفى "المنيرة العام"، وحالتين إلى مستشفى "الهلال"، وحالة إلى مستشفى "القصر العيني"، وحالة إلى مستشفى "الجلاء للولادة"، لسيدة حامل قامت بوضع مولودها عقب دخولها المستشفى، وهو أول مولود في احتفالات مصر بمرور عام على الثورة.
وذكر المسؤول الحكومي أن معظم الحالات والإصابات كانت نتيجة لـ"الازدحام الشديد"، ونتيجة سقوط إحدى المنصات التي أقامها المحتجون في ميدان التحرير، مشيراً إلى أن غالبية الإصابات تراوحت بين إغماءات أو هبوط في ضغط الدم والقلب، وكسور وكدمات وشرخ في العظام، ومغص، وغيرها.
أما في ميدان العباسية، الذي شهد مسيرة احتجاجية لما يُعرف بـ"الأغلبية الصامتة"، فقد أفادت مصادر رسمية بأن عدداً من البلطجية هاجموا المتظاهرين بالأسلحة البيضاء، وقنابل المولوتوف، والأسلحة النارية، كما حاولوا هدم المنصة التي بنتها حركة "صوت الأغلبية الصامتة" في الميدان، للاحتفال بذكرى ثورة 25 يناير.
ونقلت وكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط عن حسام حازم، المتحدث باسم الحركة ، قوله إن "عدداً من البلطجية قاموا بمهاجمة المتواجدين في العباسية، وطلبوا منهم إتاوات حتى يستمروا في تظاهرتهم، وهو ما رفضته الحركة، مما أدى إلى اعتداء البلطجية، الذين كانوا بالعشرات على المتظاهرين، وقاموا بإخلاء الميدان"، مشيراً إلى أنه لم يُصب أحد من أعضاء الحركة خلال تلك "الاعتداءات."
وقال حازم، بحسب ما أورد موقع "أخبار مصر"، التابع للتلفزيون الرسمي، إن المهاجمين "قاموا بالاعتداء على أحد ضباط الشرطة، الذي حاول التدخل لمنع الاعتداء"، واتهم ائتلافات سياسية، لم يحددها، بدفع أموال لهؤلاء "البلطجية"، لتنفيذ الاعتداء على أعضاء "الأغلبية الصامتة"، مشيراً إلى أن "المعتدين طلبوا أموالاً مماثلة، لترك التظاهرة تستمر."
على صعيد آخر، أورد موقع التلفزيون المصري أن الأجهزة الأمنية بمحافظة أسيوط، تمكنت من ضبط أحد الأشخاص، أثناء محاولته، مع سبعة آخرين، إشعال النيران في قسم شرطة "أبوتيج"، باستخدام زجاجات حارقة "مولوتوف"، بينما تمكن باقي المتهمين من الهرب.
وذكرت المصادر، بحسب الموقع نفسه، أن الخدمات الأمنية المعينة لتأمين قسم الشرطة فوجئت صباح الأربعاء بتجمع ثمانية أشخاص خلف القسم، قاموا بإلقاء زجاجاتي "مولوتوف" على القسم، فقامت القوات بمطاردتهم وتمكنت من ضبط أحدهم (طالب) وبحوزته 15 زجاجة مولوتوف، وبتفتيش المنطقة المحيطة بالقسم تم العثور على 32 زجاجة مولوتوف أخرى، تركها المتهمون أثناء هروبهم.​


----------

